# Eye Smoogie?



## farmdude (Jun 17, 2004)

Seems just as I find a home for one rescue, I get in another. I just aquired a beautiful POA mare today. She has puss in one of her eyes. Her eye isn't swollen or look injured. It reminds me of the eye smoogie I have when I get up in the morning. Should I be concerned and what can I do for it? The vet was suppose to be out to nueture a few goats today. I was going to have him look it then. He had to postpone his visit for 2 weeks.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 17, 2004)

My stallion will have that ocassionally. I think there is alot of dust in the air here, Kansas, right now with the harvest going on.

My mini mare also had a bout with that earlier this summer, but went away on its own. I bought eye ointment from the vet, (I know them pretty well, so I can get meds w/o a vet appointment,) used it once and then she got better. Of course once I put it in the eye, she wouldn't have anything to do with me.......knowing I was about to "torture" her again






Hope you can get some eye ointment from your vet w/o an appointment. It's just one of the many prescriptions I like to keep around(bute, wormer, iodine, vet wrap, NFZ oint....etc)

Hope that helps.

Is the POA going to be adopted out???, I may be interested....where are you located.


----------



## farmdude (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. I would like to keep the POA. I'm trying to come up with a good name for her. I live in Wisconsin.


----------



## farmdude (Jun 23, 2004)

Her eye(s) cleared up on their own. Must have just been some dust.


----------



## kdbj (Jun 30, 2004)

I am from Wisconsin also, I have an appaloosa mare who also has a little "smoogie" in her eye. I noticed it about a week ago and today I noticed it is pretty much cleared up. I agree, I think it is an allergy type thing, some horses, like apps or poa's, are more suspect to eye irritations. Some type of pollen or mold floating around the air here in Wisconsin! Hang in there, I think it will clear up on its own, but do watch for any change, swelling or worsening.


----------



## farmdude (Jul 25, 2004)

The pony gave birth to a healthy, beautiful, silver filly this morning.



Both mom and daughter are doing great. Couldn't find any after birth. Do some mares eat this? I know my goats do when they give birth. I have potbelly pigs sharing the area. They could have eaten it too



I am so happy and relieved that the foal is healthy and strong. She is the cutest foal ever born, but I am a bit bias


----------



## horseblessed (Aug 8, 2004)

When anyone in my gang gets a goopy eye, or anything else for that matter, I put some colloidal silver in it a few x's a day for a few days, that always wipes anything out. I have a dropper bottle out in the barn and its there whenver I need it. Jill


----------

